# Conversion from fresh basil to dried basil?



## mrose (Feb 4, 2007)

have a recipie that calls for 6 basil leaves but I was only able to bur freeze-dried basil at the store.  What is the conversion rate?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 4, 2007)

Look at your jar and see if it has conversion info on it. Generally - 6 basil leaves (fresh) would be about 1-Teaspoon dried.


----------

